# Vintage Round Headlight



## slayer007 (May 14, 2012)

Trying to find info on a round set of headlights, on the bottom center it says General Electric with the GE symbol...top center on the outer glass it says F16, on the inner glass it says 2D1.... toward the top right it says ZA123. I have a couple sets of these brand new sealed with the blinker lights also...Its a 7" headlight with the chrome trim. I would like to find out what year and make they fit and what the value is. thx


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

errr i think you'd have more luck in the automotive section if there is one.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Whatever forum you pick post a picture.


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

Also try hemmings motor news


----------

